

Why it doesn’t matter if you delete your email - raybeorn
https://blog.whitehatsec.com/government-surveillance-why-it-doesnt-matter-if-you-delete-your-email/

======
vezzy-fnord
With all due respect to Mr. Grossman, this was a pretty dull article.
"Clicking on delete doesn't actually get rid of your email from the system."
Yeah.

